# My Unanswered Questions at Model Train Forum



## LaRosa's Trains (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey guys,

As you may or may not know, the main purpose of my membership at Model Train Forum is to ask general railroading questions on both real and model trains. However, there are some of my questions (mostly on real railroads) that are not answered in the forum and there isn't a single reply to them. So I'm wondering why. For instance:

Question #3 - General Electric Tier 4 Evolution Locomotives
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=56073

Question #5 - Lionel Product Lines (Modern Era)
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=56250

Question #6 - Identifying Train Horns
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=60018

Question #8 - Norfolk Southern Rebuilds
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=61474

Please forgive me if I'm impolite or impatient, but are you not sure of an answer to either of my questions that I'm showing you? I'm guessing that some of you are not totally experts on some real railroads, especially today's railroads. At least the number of views in my threads seems to increase. And I did have some replies to most of my threads. Anyway, if you do know the answer to either of my questions that you're looking at, please tell me by all means. Thank you and I highly appreciate it.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Some Polite Answers For Your Unanswered Questions*

Mr. LaRosa,
I feel that you are expecting more than most on this forum actually want to share. Each and every item you question is discussed in detail in various publications. Each and everyone of us have our own private libraries. Most of us have spent years expanding our knowledge of the hobby. I would like to share this nugget of knowledge with you. Buy the best books that you can afford. The better books have been out of print for years, however, they are still easy to find. The best books on Lionel are by Bruce Greenberg.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I am sorry your not getting any responses, I too get disappointed if there are no responses to a question I may ask. I have very little knowledge of real trains or modern Lionel products so I can't help you any but hopefully someone will come along who does.
good luck
Randy


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

I feel the same way as Randy. I know a little bit about the prototype but not a lot. I looked at each one of your questions and I wish I could answer them but unfortunately I just don't know the answers. Good luck. I'm sure you'll find the answers sooner or later.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Just wanted to add that this is what makes this forum great. Had this been another forum I can only imagine the negative, nasty, insensitive, and downright condescending comments that would be on this thread. It's nice to see polite comments instead.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I doubt that you will get the answers to your real trains questions here. Those are very specific questions to which most people in general don't have the answers. I'm sure there are many other forums or rail fan forums that have members who would know that stuff. I've been with BNSF for 19 years and I don't have a clue to the answers to your questions.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Brian, The questions your are asking are not the type of questions that most of the users on this forum are used to. Especially when it refers to in depth questions in regard to Real Trains, and not model trains. I can understand your interest, but the bottom line is what this forum is called "*MODEL TRAIN FORUM*, and not real trains. I would say that a majority of users, especially in the 0 gauge section, don't have a clue as to what you are asking. And I am not trying to be smart or condescending with this reply.

Most of the group here in the 0 section are more interested in collecting, buying the newest and latest fully loaded locomotives and rolling stock, and repairs and restoration. My own personal area of interest is restoring old beat up Prewar, repairing both Prewar and Postwar, and just general chatting with others that share the same interests. If you do get any positive responses to your questions, they may be very few. This forum is one of the better forums for exchanging information, with all different gauges, as each has their own members, that keep to that area that they can get the most out of.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree with prewar Pappy and teledoc. 

Specifically to your four questions:
1) I don't know for sure. Probably similar but not identical.
2) Lionel organizes its products differently. Personally I have no problem with how either MTH or Lionel organizes. After a while you understand both. This question falls under what Prewar Pappy says; it would take too long to answer and my thoughts would not necessarily help you. With both MTH and Lionel, its best to look at everything and realize it all varies despite the name. 
3) I have not got a clue. I tend not to put a lot of weigh in the sounds I hear over the itnernet. My experience is that they sound a lot different in the real world. The difference could be just the angle of or something between the microphone and the train as it passes. 
4) I'm not the one to ask about N-S RR, but the question sounds to detailed and yet too general to have an easy answer. Locos usually vary within groups by tiny degrees that matter to some and not others.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Model Train Forum does have a department to discuss prototype railways, it's called "The Right of Way." Check out The Right of Way - North America Those folks might have some answers for you.

Pete


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I think I found an answer for your number 3 question.
Check your post and reply here if it is what you were asking.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with what the others have said, you haven't gotten an answer because none of us knows the answers. I surely don't know the answers and could be of no help to you.

The question you raise about Lionel is very interesting. I hadn't really thought about it but from your list I see there are quite a few different lines offered by Lionel. I hadn't seen this thread before but even if I had I wouldn't have anything useful to say about it.

When I start a thread and get no responses I assume that means no one has an answer or anything useful to add.

Sometimes I wonder if a response like "Sorry, I don't know" is a useful response or not. At least you know that someone has seen your post and responded even though the response is no help whatsoever.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Been out of school for 40 years and I no longer have to do homework.


----------



## hokie71 (Jun 9, 2013)

One other point which is sometimes delicate.... there are a lot of forums on trains out there. Some are larger and some are smaller than this one. Larger ones will have lots of discussion threads in a ton of different areas and there will be more "experts" following those and contributing. This one is great but it is possible to enjoy and learn from them all (at least the ones I am aware of). I try to use each one for the strengths and knowledge it offers. Might want to consider trying some of your questions on some of the more specialized threads on these.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

the other forum has a real train section, but that forum can not be mentioned here.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Per bigdodgetrains post, you can find topics on real trains, and related topics to real trains on OGR forum, which is O Gauge Railroad magazine. We don't have a problem mentioning the name, just a problem of ranting by forumites who came here from that forum, with gripes they had.


----------

